# Iphone 5 qui ne s'allume plus...



## thestooge (29 Juillet 2013)

Salut à tous !

J'ai acheté un iPhone 5 il y a 2 semaines, j'y ai installé iOS 7 Beta 3 vendredi dernier et mon UDID est déclaré sur le compte développeur d'un pote.

Jusque la tout va bien. Dimanche mon portable s'est éteint à cause de la batterie qui est vide. Je le branche sur le secteur et la plus rien. Aucune réaction, et pareil en changeant de cable/adaptateur secteur ou en le branchant sur mon MacBook. La seule chose qui s'affiche est le symbole du câble avec un éclair au dessus ainsi que le symbole de la batterie vide.

J'ai tenté les différentes methodes de restauration ( home, home+power ) mais aucune réaction que ce soit branché sur secteur ou sur itunes.

J'ai appelé le support Apple et on m'a gentillement dit que c'est mon problème vu que c'est une beta. Donc bien que mon iPhone est enregistré sur un compte développeur, ils me laissent à l'abandon et me disent d'attendre la sortie officielle de iOS 7 ( Octobre ) pour qu'ils débloquent les telephones sous iOS... Ils ont même émis l'idée que au final ça changera rien, en gros c'est du "on verra en octobre, en attendant démerdé vous, on vous avait prévenu".

Ma question est donc : quelqu'un saurait si il y a une manip particulière qui pourrait sauver mon téléphone ou au moins me le rallumer ? ><


----------



## NightWalker (30 Juillet 2013)

On en répetera jamais assez que c'est une version beta. A utiliser donc en connaissance de cause. 

En ce qui concerne ton cas, vu que tu as utilisé UDID de ton ami, il n'est pas impossible que ton iPhone recherche l'ordinateur de ton ami. Je suppose que iOS 7 a été installé depuis l'ordinateur de ton ami ??? Tu peux déjà essayer cette manip. 

N'oublies pas que iOS7 possède un système de protection très avancée qui permet de bloquer la réinitialisation de l'appareil si on n'a pas les infos nécessaires.


----------



## thestooge (30 Juillet 2013)

Yop !

Non je l'ai installé moi même à partir d'un iOS téléchargé sur un site du genre iphoneaddict.fr...
Quand tu dis qu'il cherche le pc de mon ami, tu entends quoi par la ? ^^

EDIT : Ca va être compliqué de le brancher sur le Pc de mon "pote" vu que c'est plus le pote d'un pote d'un pote et qu'il habite à 600 bornes de chez moi ^^'


----------



## NightWalker (31 Juillet 2013)

Alors je ne comprends pas à quel moment tu utilises le UDID de ton ami ?

Ce n'est qu'une pure hypothèse, je ne me suis jamais retrouvé dans ce genre de situation.

Lorsque tu connectes la première fois un iDevice à iTunes (le tien), l'UDID de ton iDevice est enregistré sous ton nom. Il t'appartient. Ce qui te permet par la suite de le bloquer, localiser...etc. Donc normalement, si tu as enregistré ton iPhone avec l'UDID de ton ami, en gros ton iPhone possède le même UDID que celui de ton ami. Donc c'est comme si ton iPhone appartient à ton ami. Normalement, pour pouvoir le réinitialiser en DFU, il faut le brancher sur l'ordi de ton ami.


----------



## wamyepa (31 Juillet 2013)

bonjour
il ne s'allume toujours pas?
je sais que sur mon iphone 5 lorsqu'il s'éteint car plus de batterie le redémarrage est assez long...mais je ne pense pas qu'il y ai un quelconque probleme avec ton iphone et l'ios 7 et ton UDID enregistré sur le compte dev d'un ami d'un ami d'un ami de l'ami...


----------



## thestooge (31 Juillet 2013)

@NightWalker : Je lui ai donné mon UDID et il l'a rajouté dans son compte développeur ( je connais pas les détails :/ ).
Tu penses que si il enlève ( "se dissocie" ) mon UDID de son compte dev', je pourrais reconnecter mon iPhone sur mon mac ?

@wamyepa : Non il ne s'allume toujours pas, avant il affichait un symbole de la batterie vide, mais la plus rien du tout !


----------



## ToM03 (31 Juillet 2013)

Toi t'as payé un UDID sur internet 

Et en le passant en DFU et pas un simple home+power ça change rien? 

D'un côté c'est pas forcément iOS s'il a batterie ne charge plus...


----------



## wamyepa (31 Juillet 2013)

Peut &#234;tre une batterie d&#233;fectueuse...mouai ...je reste septique...l'as tu laiss&#233; charger longtemps?


----------



## NightWalker (1 Août 2013)

thestooge a dit:


> @NightWalker : Je lui ai donné mon UDID et il l'a rajouté dans son compte développeur ( je connais pas les détails :/ ).
> Tu penses que si il enlève ( "se dissocie" ) mon UDID de son compte dev', je pourrais reconnecter mon iPhone sur mon mac ?




Ok je comprends mieux. Donc effectivement, vu par Apple, c'est comme si ton iPhone appartient à ton ami. Donc pour pouvoir le réinitialiser, il faut brancher ton iPhone 5 sur son ordi. C'est la nouvelle protection contre le vol d'iOS 7. Et c'est vraiment très efficace.

Normalement si ton ami dissocie ton iPhone de son compte, tu dois pouvoir le réinitialiser en DFU avec ton ordi.


----------



## ToM03 (3 Août 2013)

Si l'icône qui reste est celle de devoir brancher son iphone pour manque de batterie c'est peut être pas ça le problème ...


----------



## thestooge (7 Août 2013)

Yop !

Bon en baratinant sur le fait que j'ai pas mis iOS7 (même si ils le savaient pertinemment), j'ai réussi à faire reprendre mon iPhone par le SAV d'Apple. Si la panne était materielle ils réparent, si la panne est liée à iOS7 c'est pour ma pomme (hihi).


Et après analyse ça n'a rien à voir avec iOS7, c'est une oxydation de la carte mère (carte logique)... Je ne sais pas comment c'est arrivé mais apparemment du p$£%&n de liquide qui est rentré dedans.. Et en prime un devis de 240 ><

J'ai donc payé () comme tout bon larbin d'Apple et ils me renvoient un nouvel iPhone5 d'ici la fin de semaine !

Merci quand même à vous pour votre aide !

PS : et en y reflechissant, c'est normal que ce soit pas un problème lié à iOS7 :  d'abord il est éteint à cause de la batterie vide et il affiche le symbole signifiant qu'il doit être rechargé, mais il ne se charge plus et n'est plus détecté par mon Mac. Ensuite il n'affiche plus le symbole ( batterie complétement vidée ). C'est donc logique que ce soit un problème matériel qui touche l'alimentation.


----------



## Marcopsy (7 Août 2013)

Et à tout hasard est ce qu'iOS 7 peut être indirectement responsable de l'oxydation ?


----------



## thestooge (8 Août 2013)

Tu ne peux pas faire le lien entre un système d'exploitation et des  composants oxydés ( ici par un liquide qui est surement de l'eau ).

C'est comme si je te disais que ton Mac rouille car tu as installé l'OS Mavericks dessus ^^


----------



## NightWalker (8 Août 2013)

Marcopsy a dit:


> Et à tout hasard est ce qu'*iOS 7* peut être indirectement responsable de l'oxydation ?



iH2O peut-être ???


----------

